
Show HN: www.AlwaysHttp.com – Be redirected to login sites - tuna-piano
http://www.alwayshttp.com
======
tuna-piano
I setup a website a while ago and hadn't gotten around to making it HTTPS. I
noticed that I would often attempt to go to that website when starting up
hotel wifi networks, as HTTP sites seem to redirect to a login page, while
HTTPS sites often just seem to hang.

So I decided it would likely be useful to others to have this as an easily
rememberable URL!

